# I'm a happy camper!!!!



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I had previously mentioned that there is a campground that is very difficult to get into because people get a campsite and reserve it over and over every year. 

That campground is Knoebel's Campground next to Knoebel's Amusement Park in PA.

I tried to reserve last year and was told that there wasn't one open site, even for the middle of the week, from Memorial Day to Labor Day.

Well, this year I mailed my letter in after the first of the year, and asked to get a campsite if one of the "regulars" didn't renew this year.

Well, I just got the letter yesterday and we got a site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yippie: For a weekend even!!!!!!!

I am so excited!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations! Are you trying to obtain my title :rotflmao1:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

HEHEHEHEHEHE Well... I am a HAPPY camper... not the HAPPIEST camper... YET. It is 5 degrees outside. When spring gets here I will give you a run for your money. k?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Good news! You cannot ask for a better way to start off the camping year. You camped here before, or will it be the first time? Must be a pretty good campground if its booked that often.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

This will be my first time at this campground, but second year on the waiting list. 

Here is a link:

Family Vacation

If you download the pdf map, I got a site on the "Rhode Island" loop. Close to the pool, close to the bath house, not too far from the camp store. :way-to-go:

I guess good things come to people who wait!!!!

It is difficult to get a site for a couple reasons:

1. It is literally AT the amusement park. You park your car at your site and don't have to move it to get to and from the park.
2. They have a policy of letting campers hold the same campsite year after year, so they only way you get a campsite is if someone else who camps in the site doesn't renew it.


It is about 3 hours from home, so that makes me a little uneasy... but the kids are getting older so maybe we can venture out a little!:help:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't look at them all - but found it ironic that Rhode Island is larger than California, SC, NC, ...


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

VERY good point. NC only has a tiny little spot... that should have been Rhode Island huh? :rotflmao1: Did you notice the random DC sites in there? Like DC can't get it's own loop because it isn't a state!!!!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh... and in the Bermuda loop... some of the sites are initialled BT for Bermuda Triangle!!!!!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

That must be where they put your rented pop up at Disney


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

That place looks AWESOME, can you please report back and let us know how it was.

I am gonna put this place onto our Vacataion Radar for 2010.

Thanks


----------

